# looking to lease land in middle/west GA



## HunterEllis (Feb 21, 2010)

2-3 guys looking to lease hunting rights  in meriweather, troup, carroll, douglas, coweta, fulton, or heard county. Also maybe something in southern Illinois or western Kentucky


----------



## HunterEllis (Feb 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 4, 2010)

still looking


----------



## HunterEllis (Apr 22, 2010)

still looking


----------



## HunterEllis (May 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HunterEllis (Jun 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Chigger Ridge (Jun 12, 2010)

Just letting you know we have a club on the Tallapoosa River in Tallapoosa GA. We have 479 acers and are looking for 7-8 more members for this season. Dues are $380 and are due at the end of this mth. This property is ideal for deer, turkey and quail. Please contact if intrested. Thanks


----------



## Rod (Aug 3, 2010)

have 300 acre lease in heard co.  $625.oo need 1-2 members call for more info 770 516-6187 Rod


----------



## Lt Dan (Aug 3, 2010)

Closest I have is Randolph and Clay County


----------

